# apple cider vinegar



## makiaaubrey

so ive been reading alot about the benifits of drinking apple cider vinegar, the raw unfiltered stuff with "the mother" in it. and ive found some interesting articles regarding the vinegar and fertility. about it helping balance the bodies PH balance and such. i think ill give it a try, i am pretty sure my body is quite acidic. and its supposed to have a ton of other benifits as well, cant hurt anything. the taste is pretty bad but i keep reading mixing it with grapefruit or orange juice helps mask the taste really well 

https://earthclinic.com/CURES/infertility.html


----------



## Clizard

makiaaubrey said:


> so ive been reading alot about the benifits of drinking apple cider vinegar, the raw unfiltered stuff with "the mother" in it. and ive found some interesting articles regarding the vinegar and fertility. about it helping balance the bodies PH balance and such. i think ill give it a try, i am pretty sure my body is quite acidic. and its supposed to have a ton of other benifits as well, cant hurt anything. the taste is pretty bad but i keep reading mixing it with grapefruit or orange juice helps mask the taste really well
> 
> https://earthclinic.com/CURES/infertility.html

I drank ACV with the mother before my last BFP - sadly ended in mc but i felt better until the nausea started.
Started back up 4 weeks ago - we shall see....
Think these kinds of things are well worth trying, costs are low and risks are minimal. 
Good luck!


----------



## Radkat

I took it as well. Got my BFP last week. Hoping it sticks. It's supposed to be great for akalinizing your system and helping out the spermies.


----------



## Wish4another1

How much are you supposed to take? Any suggestions?


----------



## Radkat

I took about 1 T. in maybe 1/2 c. of water first thing every morning. I know some people do that a couple of times per day.


----------



## Wish4another1

I took my first swig last night... wow... not pleasant - what we won't do for a BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Wow acv is good for everything!!! I'm gonna try it. I have it here but it really burns my throat. I put a bit on my salad last 2 nights and even that gave me a sore throat. I guess I will just have to dilute. it really well! Does it do anything with hormones, or just ph?


----------



## Wish4another1

as far as I know just PH... but I don't know very much about it - just what I have read on other threads here :shrug:
:)
Good luck!!


----------



## shannongmac

I am a HUGE Bragg's ACV fan!
I have a tablespoon every morning when I first wake up (well with some chia seeds, fiber & lemon juice in there too) basically it's a really disgusting concoction but it makes me feel A LOT better throughout the day. I was unaware of the benefits for helping with fertility though, so double bonus!
I started to drink it to help with some adult skin problems after coming off BC after so many years.
I also read that ACV is great for morning sickness. I have also given it to DH when he was sick to his stomach with a bug and he was 100% an hour later.


----------



## Lynny77

Oh I'm going to try it! I've been having skin problems since I came off birth control a year and a half ago. I feel as though I've tried everything. Might as well try this and if it helps fertility as well then bonus!


----------



## shannongmac

Lynny77 said:


> Oh I'm going to try it! I've been having skin problems since I came off birth control a year and a half ago. I feel as though I've tried everything. Might as well try this and if it helps fertility as well then bonus!

Know what else I swear by now: apricot oil on your face. Sounds nuts, it's awesome! I put it on after washing, before makeup and at night.


----------



## Lynny77

I bought some apple cider vinegar today. Let's hope it works!

Shannon- thanks so much for the tip! I'm definitely going to try!


----------



## shannongmac

:) Good luck!


----------



## makiaaubrey

you bought unfiltered vinegar with the "mother" right? not just reg ol vinegar


----------



## slg76

hi ladies. Just listening in. I have big-time fertility problems and I've been taking a more natural route after fertility treatments didn't help. I'm doing acupuncture, essential oils, and some yoga. Maybe ACV will give me a boost? I've heard many times about different benefits from it. Let me know what you think after you try it :flower:


----------



## shannongmac

slg76 said:


> hi ladies. Just listening in. I have big-time fertility problems and I've been taking a more natural route after fertility treatments didn't help. I'm doing acupuncture, essential oils, and some yoga. Maybe ACV will give me a boost? I've heard many times about different benefits from it. Let me know what you think after you try it :flower:

definitely give it a try! I swear by Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar. Every morning, you can also put it in herbal tea to kind of mask the taste a bit (it does taste awful) whatever you do, don't try and down it like a shot, kills your throat!


----------



## MimiMomma

Very interesting! This is worth a try for sure.


----------



## makiaaubrey

shannongmac said:


> Lynny77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm going to try it! I've been having skin problems since I came off birth control a year and a half ago. I feel as though I've tried everything. Might as well try this and if it helps fertility as well then bonus!
> 
> Know what else I swear by now: apricot oil on your face. Sounds nuts, it's awesome! I put it on after washing, before makeup and at night.Click to expand...

where do you get the apricot oil??? i love coconut oil on my face


----------



## pirate1974

ACV is the best ever! It helps with so much! It literally cured my eczema in 3 days that steroids couldn't even figure out in 2 weeks. My fiancee and i were floored. Also, great for your skin, my sister used it before her wedding and was glowing. I only take once a week but will def. step up my game!


----------



## shannongmac

makiaaubrey said:


> shannongmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynny77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm going to try it! I've been having skin problems since I came off birth control a year and a half ago. I feel as though I've tried everything. Might as well try this and if it helps fertility as well then bonus!
> 
> Know what else I swear by now: apricot oil on your face. Sounds nuts, it's awesome! I put it on after washing, before makeup and at night.Click to expand...
> 
> where do you get the apricot oil??? i love coconut oil on my faceClick to expand...

most natural food stores will have it, but I use this kind:
https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Foods-Apricot-Kernel-Liquid/dp/B00028MLG6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396375415&sr=8-1&keywords=apricot+oil


----------



## Wish2BMom

joining this one late - one question - do you take this daily all month? or is it more of a 'cd1-O day' treatment?
and stupid question - what is 'the mother'? does it say this on the bottle? I have a feeling I'm acidic too, though I'm not sure why I think that.
thanks!


----------



## Radkat

I do it CD1-O, but you can do it the whole cycle as it would help akalinize your body for your entire cycle.


----------



## shannongmac

I always drank every day. This popping back up reminded me I need more!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks! Any explanation on 'the mother' part? :)


----------



## Clizard

Wish2BMom said:


> Thanks! Any explanation on 'the mother' part? :)

Think it is the live protein enzymes which contains most of the good stuff. Get organic ACV as they process this stuff out in all other vinegars.


----------

